# New Here!



## ValoAndMajesty (May 14, 2011)

Hello, my name is Ashley and I recently bought two ringneck doves! One male and one female. The male is two months and the female is three and a half months old 
I am still new to dove ownership and have lots of questions about these awesome birds!
Here's some pics.

The female is the white one, her name is Majesty.
The male is the darker smokey one with the black ring, his name is Valo.
What is his colour?


























(MORE DOWN)


----------



## ValoAndMajesty (May 14, 2011)

I love when they look at you like that. 
(MORE DOWN)


----------



## ValoAndMajesty (May 14, 2011)

(more pics down)


----------



## ValoAndMajesty (May 14, 2011)

Valo is my baby and enjoys showering with me 
Looking forward to expanding my knowledge and meeting new people!


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

I don't know squat about color of doves, shoot I had to ask the color of my pigeons. But those ring neck doves bring to mind the ones flying around here. Been here quite a while, several years at least. Years ago I got my ex a pair that she wanted and befor we knew it, we had doves coming out of the woodwork. Well she finally tired of them and turned them loose. I didn't pay a lot of attention at the time. But recently I have noticed two of my dogs go to the same tree every time I let them out. Those ring neck doves are roosting in the tree. Have no idea how long they've been there but seems odd to me. They do not migrate, they have been in town year round for several years at least. I wonder if these could be from the ones the ex released?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't wanna digress the thread...suffice it to say.... it's good to hear your ex is your ex, because one doesn't just release any bird which was human-raised.

With that said.....

Welcome V & M. Those are real beauties ! Are they a bonded pair ? Whereabouts do you live ? What made you decide to share your life with them...?


----------



## ValoAndMajesty (May 14, 2011)

Thanks! I am not quite good with all the bird lingo too be honest! I am a new bird owner, they are a male and female, not sure if they are bonded. They have been together for little over a week. I like in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada  I always loved birds so I looked into different species and found these amazing creatures! They seemed to be calm and collected, so I thought they'd fit in well. I also love sun conures, but need more experience and money before I can purchase one.


----------



## ValoAndMajesty (May 14, 2011)

I don't believe these are the same Doves you were talking about that were released? I got these from a breeder in Manitoba!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Don Fischer said:


> I don't know squat about color of doves, shoot I had to ask the color of my pigeons. But those ring neck doves bring to mind the ones flying around here. Been here quite a while, several years at least. Years ago I got my ex a pair that she wanted and befor we knew it, we had doves coming out of the woodwork. Well she finally tired of them and turned them loose. I didn't pay a lot of attention at the time. But recently I have noticed two of my dogs go to the same tree every time I let them out. Those ring neck doves are roosting in the tree. Have no idea how long they've been there but seems odd to me. They do not migrate, they have been in town year round for several years at least. I wonder if these could be from the ones the ex released?


NEVER release ringneck doves. They will starve to death or be eaten by predators. Ringnecks have been in captivity since almost the beginning of history and do not have the instincts to live outside.

The birds you are seeing in the tree are likely Eurasian Collared doves, a larger, wild species.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute! Valo is a pied wildtype. They're both pretty young so they could still turn out to be the opposite sex than you originally thought.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

happy to see some more canadians on this site! 

winnipeg should be renamed to winterpeg. The weather there makes me like british columbia weather, and theres 2 things in BC that are unreliable, the weather and the women haha! 

welcome to PT


----------

